# After installation of Windows 10



## united red (Sep 24, 2008)

After a nightmare 3 days of trying to get Windows 10 downloaded, I have finally managed it!! Hoever, whilst everything appears to have transferred (thankyou God), my screen seems to be slightly off centre on my monitor. I have a half inch black strip down the right side of my screen & the left side is disappearing a little. Anyone know what I can do to rectify this please? I have looked at the settings menu, but can't seem to see anything which might be helpful. All suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Please post your system specs, To include the EXACT Make and model System if Big Box or Laptop, Notebook or tablet Include Service Tag if available. or same info for the following if custom or home built, Mother Board (including Revision number), Processor (Exact Model Number), Ram, Video Card, Hdd(s), Optical Drive(s), Power Supply Manufacturer Model, Wattage and Amperage on the +12V Rails, OS, and any other peripherals installed on the motherboard


----------



## united red (Sep 24, 2008)

I have an Acer Aspire X 1301, 64-bit,AMD Athlon 11 x2 215 Processor 2.70, Ram- 2.75 usable, desktop, now with Windows 10 Home. Don't know what the rest means.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Acer Aspire X1301* desktop has driver support only for Windows 7.
It has no driver support for Windows 8.1 or Windows 10.

It appears to have an ATI/AMD integrated graphics device.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Go into the Device Manager, then expand the *Display Adapters* heading.
What's the exact description of the device listed there?

Double-click that device to open its properties window, then click the "Driver" tab.
What's the exact driver version and driver date listed there?

Click the "Details" tab, then select "Hardware Ids" in the list.
What's the exact 4-character codes that follow *VEN_* and *DEV_* in those strings?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## united red (Sep 24, 2008)

Display Adapters: Microsoft basic display adapter
Driver Version: 21/6/2006
10.0 10586.0
Hardware Ids: VEN_10DE
DEV_084B &
SUBSYS_01531025 &REV_A2


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to those vendor(10DE) and device(084B) codes, your desktop has a *NVIDIA GeForce 8200* graphics device.










Have you added a NVIDIA GeForce 8200 graphics card to that desktop?

Depending on whether your desktop is running Windows 10 Home 32-bit or 64-bit, here is the most current driver(10.18.13.4195) for it:

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/99993/en-us (32-bit)

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/99998/en-us (64-bit)

Download and save the appropriate driver, then close all open windows, then double-click the saved file to start the install process.

Select the custom install option, then select only the display/graphic driver and deselect the other extras, then select the clean install option.

See if that helps.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

What Frank is saying is that win10 is not a supported operating system for your system. What this means is the mfg does not want to invest the time/money into testing/writing drivers for obsolete hardware. While this does not mean it will not work, it means it was never tested and found to work. In short, you are a beta tester; might work and might not work.
While ms has offered you an upgrade, it is up to YOU to check that ALL of your hardware is supported.
If it were me, I would roll back to your previous os OR do a restore using the recovery partition. Once done, there are numerous third party programs that will stop the win10 upgrade. I would use one of them.


----------



## matthewcrim (Jun 23, 2016)

Avail the best coupon codes on Windows 10 at Promo codes office. They are offering all version with a discountable price. kindly please follow this link http://home.bt.com/tech-gadgets/com...de-your-computer-to-windows-10-11363994684527. To get the discount on the windows 10 please click the below link.

Windows 10 Home Promo Code


----------

